# Surf Cup schedule out



## Wasabi (Jul 8, 2021)

2021 Surf Cup - Olders
					






					2021surfcupolders.surfcupsports.com


----------



## Patandpats (Jul 8, 2021)

Not a ton of midwest or east coast teams. 2006 boys is odd.  The "best of the best" is all ECNL.  De Anza MLS team is in 2nd bracket and their ECNL team is in top bracket along with such powerhouses as LA Breakers.  Albion won Man City top flight and also wasn't put in the "best" bracket.  I thought it might be Surf being petty, but that's the only age level they did this to. Hopefully it gets fixed and those two teams move up.  Some of the ECNL teams will have to drop out if they make it to national playoff finals which are same weekend.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 8, 2021)

Where can one find a list of college coaches that will attend?


----------



## VegasParent (Jul 8, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Where can one find a list of college coaches that will attend?







__





						ScoutingZone® | Sports Scouting App for Soccer | OwnTheZone
					






					app.scoutingzone.com


----------



## Woodwork (Jul 8, 2021)

Patandpats said:


> Not a ton of midwest or east coast teams. 2006 boys is odd.  The "best of the best" is all ECNL.  De Anza MLS team is in 2nd bracket and their ECNL team is in top bracket along with such powerhouses as LA Breakers.  Albion won Man City top flight and also wasn't put in the "best" bracket.  I thought it might be Surf being petty, but that's the only age level they did this to. Hopefully it gets fixed and those two teams move up.  Some of the ECNL teams will have to drop out if they make it to national playoff finals which are same weekend.


Doesn't seem like a lot of effort deciding who to admit beyond the ECNL name.  Doesn't even matter if the ECNL team lost every league match.  This is basically an ECNL showcase.


----------



## sdb (Jul 8, 2021)

Disappointed that they aren’t using a showcase format and instead are making kids play 3 games in 3 days and potentially 5 games in 4 days.


----------



## soccer4us (Jul 8, 2021)

This is part of what they sent out to all the teams earlier regarding bracketing:

For this event there were 1065 applications submitted, a 30% increase over pre-Covid events. 534 teams were accepted and 88% of those teams requested to be placed in the Best of the Best Division. Obviously, this isn’t possible as only 16 slots are available for the Best of the Best Division.
Our acceptance and bracketing process is comprehensive, exhaustive and full of intense debates. We strive for a perfect record but the reality is we won’t make every decision correctly. We depend heavily on the information provided in your application. Each team must build their best case for bracket placement and simply stating “We are a good team and want to challenge ourselves with top competition” isn’t a compelling argument.

Do 88 percent of teams really think they should be in the top division? I guess everyone is elite these days so maybe so!


----------



## watfly (Jul 8, 2021)

You have to laugh when a team that beat a Surf team in the final of the Best of the Best at the Surf Cup in December gets relegated to a lower bracket of this month's Surf Cup.


----------



## GLangevinito (Jul 9, 2021)

sdb said:


> Disappointed that they aren’t using a showcase format and instead are making kids play 3 games in 3 days and potentially 5 games in 4 days.


Who wants to play in a showcase? Summer Surf Cup has always declared a champion


----------



## dad4 (Jul 9, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> Who wants to play in a showcase? Summer Surf Cup has always declared a champion


So take 5 days.

Better yet, 4 games in 5 days.  Single elim plus lots of consolation games.

5 games in 3 days is just begging for injuries.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 9, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> Who wants to play in a showcase? Summer Surf Cup has always declared a champion


Better question….who wants to play 5 games in 4 days?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jul 9, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Better question….who wants to play 5 games in 4 days?


I can tell you a 16 yr old that doesn’t!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Better question….who wants to play 5 games in 4 days?


Our club looks at the Surf Cup as a way to get ready for the season. Having colleges out there is nice as well. 

To be honest we haven't had any down time this year, outside of HS season. 

Surf Cup will be used to find out who fits in to where on the field since we are moving into the 18/19 age group and have 7 03s who will now be with us.


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 9, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Better question….who wants to play 5 games in 4 days?


My keeper injured her groin playing 5 games in 3 days.   Two Saturday and Sunday,  one on Monday.   The fact our girls couldn't play out of the back without losing the ball resulted a large number of goal kicks and drop kicks.  Took a few weeks of taking it easy with no kicks to get back to 100%.


----------



## sdb (Jul 9, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> Who wants to play in a showcase? Summer Surf Cup has always declared a champion


Says the person who will likely be sitting on the sideline in a beach chair under an umbrella... When there was DA I believe that they played a showcase format and had a rest day too. Now, combination of load, lack of recovery time and many teams coming off summer breaks creates an environment that puts players at risk unnecessarily and for what? So they can get a cool jacket? Most college coaches will bail before the semis and finals on Monday. Event organizers should be looking out for player health first and foremost.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jul 9, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Our club looks at the Surf Cup as a way to get ready for the season. Having colleges out there is nice as well.
> 
> To be honest we haven't had any down time this year, outside of HS season.
> 
> Surf Cup will be used to find out who fits in to where on the field since we are moving into the 18/19 age group and have 7 03s who will now be with us.


Hopefully all the girls get limited time in those games.  We are going to be in the same boat with the age combo, but I am glad we aren't going.  The HS season, with ECNL games with some other NorCal games and a couple of friendlies (resulted in some injuries) we were definitely not at our best in Florida. My kid is looking forward to the next month break!!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Hopefully all the girls get limited time in those games.  We are going to be in the same boat with the age combo, but I am glad we aren't going.  The HS season, with ECNL games with some other NorCal games and a couple of friendlies (resulted in some injuries) we were definitely not at our best in Florida. My kid is looking forward to the next month break!!


To be honest I would have been happy not doing Surf Cup this year. DD just got back from FL. So to turn around and head out for another trip isn't ideal.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jul 9, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> To be honest I would have been happy not doing Surf Cup this year. DD just got back from FL. So to turn around and head out for another trip isn't ideal.


Plenty of local teams that got turned down would happily take your teams place.


----------



## Vista 21 (Jul 10, 2021)

Why would Surf club publish this schedule then a few days later completely change the schedule?


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 10, 2021)

Vista 21 said:


> Why would Surf club publish this schedule then a few days later completely change the schedule?


1st time at Surf Cup? Hold on…it’s gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------

